# Looking for your favorite Trout recipes



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I am gonna cook up some trout on Friday and want to do something different then fried I want something different and tasty anyone have some good ideas?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gut em gill em scale em leave head on cut slats down each side rub down with butter lemon garlic sea salt and lemon pepper roll in foil and throw on coals while you bbq thank me later. I ate a many bass this way too growing up on the san marcos and guadalupe and comal rivers!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Gut em gill em scale em leave head on cut slats down each side rub down with butter lemon garlic sea salt and lemon pepper roll in foil and throw on coals while you bbq thank me later. I ate a many bass this way too growing up on the san marcos and guadalupe and comal rivers!


Ahhhhh your killing me lol I only have filets tho does it matter if I don't have the heads.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Same deal they will cook real fast


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Same deal they will cook real fast


Sounds good if I cook them this way ill let you know how they turned out


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Or blacken them on a hot skilllet with a little lemon garlic butter


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

I like to do a version of Trout Laguna with a crab meat sauce.

Marinate the filets in Green Tobasco sauce for 30 mins. Saute in Butter or coconut oil. The heat cooks out and you are left with a great Jalapeno taste. Some people dredge in flour, i usually do not.

For the sauce, 1 stick butter, 1 C heavy cream, 1 Tbsp creole mustard, 6 oz. crabmeat, 6 oz. shrimp (ok to use 50/60 cnt shrimp for this) could also sub crawfish tailmeat if desired, couple dashes ur favorite creole type seasoning. Could also add diced bell peppers and onions if desired.

I usually serve this with rice as the sauce can stand on its own, and goes great with the rice.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

bigfly55 said:


> I like to do a version of Trout Laguna with a crab meat sauce.
> 
> Marinate the filets in Green Tobasco sauce for 30 mins. Saute in Butter or coconut oil. The heat cooks out and you are left with a great Jalapeno taste. Some people dredge in flour, i usually do not.
> 
> ...


I might have to do all these recipes dont know which one to pick now lol i know my mouth is watering already and friday needs to hurry up and get here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look up redsnapper veracruz

use trout

skip the cinnamon and clove or at limit to near zero if it is in the recipe


can be made stovetop pretty quickly


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> look up redsnapper veracruz
> 
> use trout
> 
> ...


Ill check it out thanks


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

i know it is trouble and messy --but i love fried tout--about 1/2 flour and cornmeal -and all the Slap your Mama you like--


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

tspitzer said:


> i know it is trouble and messy --but i love fried tout--about 1/2 flour and cornmeal -and all the Slap your Mama you like--


Ya but i am burnt out on fried fish thats all i have had the last few time i have had fish and i want to do something different and off the wall i think i might try the trout laguna or the first reply most likely. I loved grilled fish so either one should be great. Thank you tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Season, coat with Mayo, then with some panko, bake at 350 till it flakes>>>>then eat


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude, find the search button lots of threads with your request. Add Captain Dave and you will find 1000 ways to cook feech besides fried..


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

get your most favorite sausage split it . Tin foil, butter, over charcoal . Cook the sausage til done and remove the sausage then cook the fish in this butter with a little tonys on the fish 30 min before you cook . so easy SO GOOD


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Try the trout cakes posted by stubby steve they are outta sight !!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Captain Dave said:


> Dude, find the search button lots of threads with your request. Add Captain Dave and you will find 1000 ways to cook feech besides fried..


I did that but i wanted to get exact favorites. 1000 way to cook trout other then fried is to many options for me espeicially when it comes to FOOD sit with me at a reastruant one time and you will see what i mean.i want to order the whole menu lol its a big problem i have devolped other the past few years and i hate it i never can make my mind up when it comes to diffrent options plus i like talking to all yall lol. I have to ask you cpt dave where did you learn to cook like that. I think we might need to look into you getting your own show on food network. I would watch it. In the future tho ill go through your stuff and let someone else pick and that way it wont be so hard on me. And ill also add i went with the trout laguna bigfly posted i ate myself miserable it was awesome. Next time i cook ill try another listed thanks again everyone


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Joe Joe.. Looks like you did your due diligence .. Restaurant menus are a joke till you get to the finer establishments that actually want to give you a good meal . Good reason to cook ehh ? $ 25 a plate.

PM me you email and i will send you a few trout recipes. I am working on a book, so Im no t leaking any out.

When you ask a wide spread question about food it goes so widely .

When you ask a person that caters to the tastes, there are so many variables.

Like Heart Healthy. Creams, butters and sat are out.. that's my sheet. Need to step it up even more. 


Leak: Most of my Favs Normal cooks would not have the ingredients .. 

Blue Corn Tortilla and a Roasted Poblano vinaigrette , lemon cilantro caper. Trout Supreme, 

There are just too many ....My mind goes wacko at all . They are all may Favs


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

my new fave is the catfish supreme recipe but made with trout. i serve it over fettucini.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=225908&highlight=trout+patties

^^^^ These are fantastic


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

*Baked Trout with anch Dressing & Frenches Fried Onion Rings..........Yummie*

*French-Fried Onion Fillets*​
*Ingredients:*

â- 2-pounds of your favorite fillets (speckled trout, redfish, flounder, snapper, dorado, even
shark)
â- 1 cup ranch dressing (full flavor or light not fat-free)
â- 2 1/2-cups French-fried onions
â- Non-stick cooking spray

*Directions:*

â- Trim all dark flesh from fillets and check for small bones, if fillets are thicker than
one inch slice lengthwise, cut into pieces not longer than four inches
. 
â- Preheat oven to 400-degees. Spray baking sheet lightly with high temperature non-stick spray.
& Crumble French-fried onions and distribute half evenly on baking sheet. 

â- Dredge fillets in ranch dressing and place atop crumbled onions. Sprinkle remainder of crumbled
onions evenly on fillets.

*â- *Bake for approximately 20 minutes or until thickest pieces flake easily with fork. Check often, do not overcook.

_Great with rice pilaf or baked potato, masted veggies and green salad._


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Trout?*

I believe Trout are mythical creatures, kinda like elk with horns. maybe someday I will harvest both.
:clover:


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Try this, you will be happy you did. Just use trout fillets, disregard recipe calling for snapper. The sauce is like crack...

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=348220&referrerid=0


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Grab a tub or 2 of pesto from the store or make some or your own. Roll the lightly salted and peppered fillets in half the pesto until coated and then roll in a mixture of half panko bread crumbs and half parmesan cheese. In a tinfoil lined pan, bake on 400 for 10 minutes and finish for 1 minute at the end on broil until golden brown.

Boil your favorite pasta, drain and add the other half of the pesto. Grate a little fresh parmesan over the pasta and enjoy! Good stuff, and even better with shrimp!


----------

